# new avtex tv



## tude (Feb 9, 2008)

hi there nas anybody bought 1 of these new 19inch hd ready tv yet if so are they worth the money thanks mike


----------



## GerryD (Sep 20, 2007)

The Avtex has an excellent reputation for picture quality and reliability. Expensive but works well.
Gerry


----------



## Snelly (Aug 20, 2005)

Gerry is right, the quality and features and unmatched in the leisure TV world. We sell more Avtex than anything else, even though its the most expensive and that's because the customer knows they are getting what they pay for.

Oh and yes, not only are they HD ready but the display is HD! Not just a standard tv with a HDMI socket.


----------



## maggielou (Mar 25, 2008)

About 3 years agod I had a new Status 530 aerial installed in my van, Then bought an Avtex Tv with analogue and digital tuners.

Could not get any analogue channels and only cbeebies news 24 and the history channel on digital.

Took it back a couple of times but they just kept saying it was the aerial.
I couldn't understand it because I got good reception with my old Thompson TV. (non digital)

Finally set it up at home attached to my rooftop digital aerial. No problems excellent picture on both digital and analogue.

Eventually discussed the matter with a very knowledgeable TV/aerial specialist and he explained it all to me in detail. (3 years ago digital reception was quite poor to what it is now) Just wish the seller had taken the time and honesty to explain that at that time digital reception was limited.

Only problem since is the remote has stopped working so if anyone could advise where I can get a new remote from I would be grateful and forever in you debt.

Thanks


----------



## Snelly (Aug 20, 2005)

maggielou said:


> Only problem since is the remote has stopped working so if anyone could advise where I can get a new remote from I would be grateful and forever in you debt.


Remote = Telephone Duane at Avtex on 02920 610109 - tell him Shane at Snellyvision put you onto him to see if he can get you a replacement remote.


----------



## maggielou (Mar 25, 2008)

Thanks Shane. Will do. :lol: :lol:


----------



## Sonesta (May 10, 2005)

tude said:


> hi there nas anybody bought 1 of these new 19inch hd ready tv yet if so are they worth the money thanks mike


Hi there tude, We bought an Avtex 19" HD TV's last year around about this time from Transleisure Ltd (who sadly have now ceased trading) and I am happy to report that we are well pleased with it. The quality of the picture and the sound is excellent. We use the DVD, which again is excellent but the other functions we have as yet, not tried out so I cannot comment of them I'm afraid.

I am happy to recommend this TV especially as it is purpose built to operate on either 12 volts or mains (it comes with a mains adapter that drops it down to 12 volts) and it has the required technology to cope with leisure battery voltage drops unlike a lot of cheaper televisions and this therefore makes it ideal for a motorhome.

I hope this helps?

Sue

PS I would also like to add that I have met Shane aka Snelly at a New Year MHF rally last year and if I were looking to buy one of these TV's today I would be more than happy to buy one from him. He's a genuine guy and I think he will look after his customers!


----------



## Snelly (Aug 20, 2005)

Sonesta said:


> PS I would also like to add that I have met Shane aka Snelly at a New Year Rally last year and if I were looking to buy one of these TV's today I would be more than happy to buy one from him. He's a genuine guy and I think he will look after his customers!


Thats very kind of you to say. Where would you like the cheque sending?? :lol:


----------



## Ventra (May 1, 2005)

Mod edit: advertising URL removed


----------



## ksebruce (Nov 5, 2006)

Just got a new 15" all in one, brilliant. Van too small for the 19". Has anyone ever found a code for the sky remote, he asks hopefully?


----------



## Sonesta (May 10, 2005)

Ventra said:


> mod edit: advertising URL removed


Hi Bill,

Haven't seen you on the forum for a while so it's nice to see you still pop in from time to time. Hope you are keeping well? 

Sue


----------



## Sonesta (May 10, 2005)

Snelly said:


> Thats very kind of you to say. Where would you like the cheque sending?? :lol:


You are welcome Shane 

Re the cheque, can you just clarify that I got it right and it was 20% of all sales wasn't it? ROFL :wink:

Sue


----------



## garethjjones (May 1, 2005)

I've noticed the Avtex has a vga connector.
Does anyone know what resolution you can drive the screen at?

regards

G


----------



## Snelly (Aug 20, 2005)

garethjjones said:


> I've noticed the Avtex has a vga connector.
> Does anyone know what resolution you can drive the screen at?
> 
> regards
> ...


Yep

19" is 1440 x 900 
15" is 1024 x 768


----------



## garethjjones (May 1, 2005)

19" will go nicely with my macbook pro then!

Thanks for the info


----------

